# Visualizar con leds los bits de datos del Puerto Serie



## guille30_snm (Ene 20, 2008)

Hola amigos ¡¡¡   soy estudante de Ingenieria ,trabajo en mi tesis final  y estoy buscando un circuito para poder VISUALIZAR los bits de datos del PUERTO SERIE a travez de LEDS. 
es solo para chequear si estoy embiando bien la información desde el programa MATLAB.

si alguno conoce algun circuito sencillo nada rebuscado desde ya se lo agardeceria.
espero su ayuda .
Un saludos  desde Argentina, tierra del buen Vino y lindas Mujeres ¡¡¡

Guillermo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 20, 2008)

La forma mas sencilla es utilizando un registro de desplazamiento tipo 4094 y algunas puertas  de un 40106 o 4093 pata hacer las temporizaciones.

Aunque a 19600 poca cosa veras, solo rafagas de lucecitas y poco mas.

Yo lo que tengo implementado es un simple transistor con su resistencia y asi veo si transmite o no.

El resto utilizo un hiperterminal y listo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 20, 2008)

Visualizar los datos con leds?  vas a mandar los datos de a 1 byte?

No sera que queres ver las señales de control?


----------



## guille30_snm (Ene 20, 2008)

Hola,  si digamos q solamente pretendo embiar los 8 bit de datos mantenerlos congelados y previsualizarlos, esto es solamente una forma de controlar si la señal de 8 bits q pretendo embiar desde el programa matlab esta saliendo correctamente por el puerto  serie, obiamente que luego esos datos fluiran en forma muy rapida  y solamente vere titilar los Leds,  por eso mismo es un pequeño testeo q quiero tener con el circuito de manera de enchufarlo en cualquier Pc en la que trabaje.

Muchas gracias y sigo atento a las sugerencias


----------



## zzoffer (Ene 20, 2008)

Para testear para mi te conviene usar dos puertos series virtuales conectados como nullmodem. Busca el programa com0com (http://sourceforge.net/projects/com0com/) que te hace eso gratis. Luego lees el puerto de destino con el hyperterminal.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 20, 2008)

Lo unico que podes verificar es si estan saliendo datos, de ahi a que sean los correctos es otra historia.

Para ver si hay actividad en la linea de datos basta con que UN solo led encienda (via un monoestable redisparable) cuando la linea toma valores positivos.


----------



## guille30_snm (Ene 20, 2008)

Justamente lo que preciso es demultiplezar y visualizar x separado ese vector de bit de datos que salen del puerto serie.  quizas  tenga que encarar el circuito utilizando algun microntrolador.

Desde les agradezco su interes y ayuda.  sigo escuchando propuestas


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 20, 2008)

No entiendo de que te sirve ver 8 leds con un brillo medio parpadeante, que es lo que verias en una salida de datos normal. Que diferencia hay con ver uno solo parpadeando?


----------



## guille30_snm (Ene 20, 2008)

Hola Eduardo  ¡¡¡

Para comenzar con solo embiar una salida fija al puerto serie y poder visualizarla me alcanza.  es para un primer paso  para utilizar ese circuito como herramienta de otro proyecto que estoy realizando.  se que en si mismo es algo inutil,  pero si programo y puedo verificar si esa secuencia de bit esta saliendo por el puerto serie me alcanza para lo que preciso por ahora.

por eso si alguien conoce algun circuito se lo  agardeceria

Gracias


----------



## westenfes (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola, que tal Guillermo,
conseguiste algun circuito que puedas pasar de serie a paralelo?
Sino, avisame y te ayudo
Gracias


----------



## ketronica (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola amigos hace tiempo se publico en la revista elektor este articulo, lo simule en proteus 7.5 y funciona, mejore el software haciendo que el form quede siempre encima. si estan interesados subire los otros 6 capitulos y los archivos fuentes


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Dic 23, 2009)

creo que lo mejor sería meter un microcontrolador, mas que nada porque el puerto es asincronico, el clock lo tenes que generar vos, se ve va a complicar posiblemente.

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 24, 2009)

guille30... lo que quieres se puede hacer con una conexion Null modem. Para esto usas dos puertos seriales de la PC. En uno, Matlab envia un dato que sale, digamos por COM1, haces un cable para conectar los dos puertos seriales de modo que lo que envie COM1 lo reciba el otro puerto serial COM2. Con otra aplicacion lees que recibe COM2. Este truco se emplea mucho para la prueba de los puertos seriales de la PC. Busca mas informacion por serial Null modem. Salu2


----------



## Meta (Dic 25, 2009)

Mira este manual en PDF del puerto serie.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html

Saludo.


----------

